# Онемение и боль в левой ноге и в левой руке. Парез разгибателей правой стопы



## Люсьен (29 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте!
Попробую рассказать. Не уверена, что получится сразу и доходчиво.
Мне 27 лет, живу в Новосибирске. Работаю менеджером в рекламном агентстве. Большую часть времени провожу в сидячем положении. До прошлого года ходила на танцы и в спорт зал. Потом мой папа сломал позвоночник, в течении года ухаживала за ним со всеми вытекающими. 4 месяца он только лежал. (Это я все думаю, может где-то подорвала спину). До начала заболевания стала замечать. что правой ногой иногда как бы цепляюсь носком о землю. Иногда, при долгом статичном положении, замечала острую, не сильную и проходящую при смене положения тела, боль в спине.
 В начале марта этого года, с утра, почувствовала онемение в пальцах левой ноги. К обеду онемение поднялось до бедра. Ногу начало как-будто выворачивать, в общем начала болеть. В этот же день обратилась к врачу. Невролог написала в карте остоханроз поясничного отдела позвоночника. Назначили Амелотекс, Немулекс, Комплигам, Мидокалм на 15 дней. И направили на рентген.
Результаты рентгена: Сколиоз левосторонний L=8, Торсия в право. Высота м\п дисков снижена умерено L4-5, Тела позвонков не изменены, Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков склерозированы L3, L4, L5. Краевые остеофиты L4, L5 начальные, спондилезных разрастаний нет, спондилолистез нет. Костно-травматических изменений нет. В апреле опять невролог . Остеохондроз, Радикулопатия слева. Сколиоз, Протрузия L4-L5. Физиотерапия, Хондрогарм, 2,0 в\м №20. Походила 2 недели на массаж. Ничего особого не заметила. На правую ногу жаловалась, врач ничего такого не заметила...
 В июле пришла снова, потому что левая нога так и остается онемевшей. правая стопа не слушается. И в этот раз на приеме обнаружили повышенные сухожильные рефлексы в ногах. 
Отправили на МРТ головы. МРТ-заключение: МР картина умеренно выраженных арахноидальных изменений ликворокистозного характера. Опять  невролог. На этот раз к визиту у меня начала неметь левая рука кисть и чуть выше. И подбородок слева. Кзалось, что тяжело дышать, не могу вдохнуть воздух полной грудью. Врач сказала- ты надумала себе.
 Направили нам ЭМГ-исследование нижних конечностей.
Заключение: выявлено поражение корешков спинного мозга L4-S3. Нарушена функция N.N Peroneus dex N.N Tibialis dex sin по типу аксономиелинопатии. Нельзя исключить заинтересованность спинного мозга на уровне поясничного утолщения.К неврологу сказано прийти с результатами ЭМГ и МРТ-позвоночника. Ночь не спала, сильно болела левая нога и рука. Спина примерно по середине остро болит. Сейчас пишу, очень беспокоит онемевший подбородок. Но, я напридумывала себе.
Направили на МРТ-поясничного отдела, за компанию сделала грудной. 
Не знаю, как снимки такого размера прикрепить и сфотографировать/отсканировать.
МРТ- грудного отдела:
ось позвоночника существенно не изменена, контуры тел позвонков ровные, четкие. Структура позвонков однородная, высота м\п дисков существенно не снижена, Структурам\п дисков в сагиттальной и аксиальной проекциях пролабирования дисков не определяется. Позвоночный канал: существенных сужений не определяется. Эпидуральные структуры не изменены. Межпозвоночные отверстия: форма обычная, не сужены. Межпозвоночные суставы дегенеративно изменены. Спинной мозг, поясничное утолщение: Внутри позвоночного канала расположены свободно, контуры их ровные, четкие. Структура спинного мозга гомогенная. Резервные пространства свободны. спинные корешки внутри межпозвоночных отверстий расположены свободно. Дуральный мешок не деформирован. Начальные дегеративные изменения межпозвоночных дисков грудного отдела позвоночника. Спондилоартроз 2 степени. 

МРТ-поясничного отдела:
Ось: поясничный лордоз выражен. Положение крестца: обычное, Контуры тел позвонков: ровные, четкие. Структура позвонков гомогенная, Высота м\п дисков не снижена, Структура м\п дисков: частично дегидратирована. Пролабирования м\п дисков не определяется, Позвоночный канал не сужен, Эпидуральные структуры не изменены, Межпозвоночные отверстия: форма не изменена. Не сужена. Межпозвоночные суставы дегенеративно изменены. Конус, эпиконус расположены типично, Спинномозговые корешки внутри межпозвонковых отверстий расположены свободно. Дуральный мешок не деформирован.
Начальные дегенеративные изменения межпозвоночных дисков поясничного отдела позвоночника. Спондилоартроз 1 степени. МРТ делала в НИИТО.

Написала много и сумбурно. Извиняюсь. Но, что это ко мне привязалось? Опять завтра аппликатор Ляпко назначат и домой отправят. Страшно уж очень.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

Мрт головного мозга покажите, пока описание.
Слабость при повышенных рефлексах говорит о непозвоночной (поясничной) проблеме
Мрт шейного делали?


----------



## Люсьен (29 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мрт головного мозга покажите, пока описание.
> Слабость при повышенных рефлексах говорит о непозвоночной (поясничной) проблеме
> Мрт шейного делали?


На сеии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трех проекциях визуализированы суб- супратенториальные структуры.
Боковые желудочки мозго умеренно асимметричны (D<S), обычных размеров (ширина передних рогов на уровне отверстия Монро: справа - 0,5 см., слева - 0,6). Отмечается минимальное расщепление листков прозрачной перегородки в вентральном отделе. III-й (шириной до 0,5 см) и IV-й желудочки,базальные цестерны не изменены. Хиазмальная область без особенностей, ткань гипофеза высотой 0,4 см, имеет обычный сигнал.
Отмечается минимальное расширение периваскулярных пространств Вирхова-Робина в базальных структурах больших полушарий. 
Субарахноидальное пространство умеренно неравномерно расширено, преимуществено по конвекситальной поверхности лобных, теменных долей и менее выражено в обасти Сльвиевых щелей. Серединные структуры не смещены. Миндалены мохжечка расположены на уровне большого затылочного отверстия. 
Изменений очагового и диффузного характера в веществе мозга на момент исследования не выявлено.
В зоне исследования: в обеих верхнечелюстных пазухах определяются единичные пристеночные образования овальной формы, неоднородно, озо-, гиперинтенсивные по Т2 и Т1, с четкими и ровными контурами, размерами до 1,1х0,8 см 9в левой верхнечелюсной пазухе). вероятно полипы.

МРТ шейного отдела не делала, нет. Пока, я так понимаю...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мрт головного мозга покажите, пока описание.
> Слабость при повышенных рефлексах говорит о непозвоночной (поясничной) проблеме
> Мрт шейного делали?


От шеи может идти да? Начиталась уже про миелонапатии и т.д. и т.п. Как заяц трясусь теперь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Авг 2016)

Не тряситесь. Действуйте.


----------



## La murr (29 Авг 2016)

*Люсьен*, Людмила, здравствуйте!
Покажите докторам имеющиеся снимки, разместив их в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Люсьен (30 Авг 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не тряситесь. Действуйте.


Спасибо за ответ  Действовать? Это МРТ-шейного отдела делать? Я действовать то готова, кто бы направил.


----------



## Люсьен (31 Авг 2016)

Снимки. Не знаю, подходит-ли такое качество.

               

Еще

            

!


----------

